# Mythos short hopper



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Hi all, I've decided the Mythos is to be my next grinder, I'm buying secondhand and it comes with larger hopper but really love the look of it with the shorter hopper, just wanted to know if anyone has any input on said item. I've heard it can be difficult to see how many beans are in the hopper but that doesn't bother me at all.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

It holds beans. It has a metal lid which you can't see through. It's expensive.


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Haha I asked for that didn't I!!!!!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Some people have modded the Mythos. remove the hopper and tape don the switch, then you can put a borsicilate tube down if you wish. The Mythos is ugly, but it is such a good bed partner, you will not even need a bag for it....the short hopper looks nice but I found the lid very tight fitting and a pain to take on and off to check and, you cannot see through it!


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

'fraid you did a bit 

Everything that Jeebsy said but expanded:

1.Short hopper makes it more kitchen friendly and drops the height down

2.Replaces a 3 kilo clear lidded / sided hopper with a 1 kilo version with minimal sides and a nice metal lid (thick heavy & matt black if it helps with a chrome lifting handle)

3.Wallet emptying: £119 from Bella Barista (BB) plus delivery (you can buy a new set of TiN burrs for the same!)

4. No you can't see in the top but it holds a kilo. Put enough in for the day or two if using at home or in a commercial environment, fill it up, as a kilo of 18g shots takes a while to go through...

5. Less of a greenhouse or source of UV ingress than the bigger hopper.

6. replaced large hopper can be repurposed as fish tank...(joke)









Look at any online pictures of a Mythos one compared to a std Mythos to see the difference in a better picture if you wish and pretty sure the price of the short one is as a result of it being aligned to a Mythos one part ( not blaming BB, they will buy it an at an expensive price too)

I may bleat and moan about the price but I wouldn't now go back to the old one ( although there are other ways of modifying the original hopper or doing away with altogether discussed on other recent threads re Mythos)

Don't forget to factor in the cost of a Mythos clump buster to your purchase; £10.29 part from BB that completely transforms the output grinds to fluffy and well distributed (yet another thread on this on here somewhere)

Hope of help

John


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Short hopper does look a lot better. Its easy to tell when the hopper is empty - when you grind its much quieter and there are no grinds coming out of the chute









Not sure if its the same with the original mythos but with the one you can see that there are no beans fed into the burrs at the bottom of the hopper. With the normal mythos this would mean removing the front cover buty a lot use the machine without the front cover in place

Edit: would a nifty bit of dremmel work around the bottom line of the big hopper allow the original lid to fit in place ?


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Thanks guys, that's what I was looking for.

I will go for the smaller hopper as makes it look great.

David (DFK41) I think you are wrong, I think the Mythos is a thing of beauty, I'm going to have this on Saturday if you're happy letting go. Haha


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

If getting from David then may already have the clump crusher on, if not get on the phone to Jordan / Marco at Bella and ask them to get you one in the first class post today, will be the biggest change you could make to a mythos for approx £13 delivered ( and just checked they have stock in which is not always the case)

John


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

I'd try to modify the original I think. Dremel close to the line then use a very fine grit sandpaper sheet on a flat surface to get perfectly smooth and straight. Looks like there's a clear line on the hopper already at just the right level. Lid fit is the question though.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

johnealey said:


> If getting from David then may already have the clump crusher on, if not get on the phone to Jordan / Marco at Bella and ask them to get you one in the first class post today, will be the biggest change you could make to a mythos for approx £13 delivered ( and just checked they have stock in which is not always the case)
> 
> John


It has the clump crusher already...best tenner you can spend!


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Sound David, consider it sold. Heart is already set on it being in my place Saturday evening haha


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Has anyone Dremeled the original Mythos hopper yet?

Does the lid fit back on ok?


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Not yet but trying to get my hands on a Dremel to give it a go.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Jason1wood said:


> Not yet but trying to get my hands on a Dremel to give it a go.


Has anyone gone down this route?

http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:760940


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Yep, doesn't quite fit as the original dims were off.

It's only a half size hopper also leaving the rear half exposed.

Ideally would like total coverage.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

The lid won't fit back on as the hopper taper out, I am modding and chopping a standard Mythos at the moment and will be cutting down the original hopper and replacing the lid with something else


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Looking forward to see this...


----------

